# Hello to all of you, friends and strangers alike



## Brandywine1974 (May 25, 2006)

Well, curiousity got the best of me when I found out that some of my peeps from Halloween Forum post here. I see lots of familiar names. Thanks for having me and I look forward to getting to know the crew that hangs out here.:jol:


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome Brandy.....it's just as demented here in that Halloween way that is. Zombie runs a great forum here.


----------



## Brandywine1974 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for being the first to welcome me. It is nice to see a familiar face! It seems like a great place.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Brandywine. Love the signature. 

I'm also glad you enjoy our smilies. :zombie: :voorhees: :googly: :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Brandy!!! Hope to see you around often!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Brandywine, always nice to see familiar names signing on.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum formerly known as the street.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Brandy. I hope you enjoy your stay with us. :devil:


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Brandywine1974 said:


> Well, curiousity got the best of me when I found out that some of my peeps from Halloween Forum post here. I see lots of familiar names. Thanks for having me and I look forward to getting to know the crew that hangs out here.:jol:


Howdy and welcome Brandywine (Tolkien fan maybe??)


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to Hauntfourm!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the best Haunt Forum on the planet!


----------



## Brandywine1974 (May 25, 2006)

WOW! Such a warm welcome! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Welcome to the best Haunt Forum on the planet!


Sure... stoke the embers of my ego just a little bit why don't you? You don't know what you've done now, do you?  :googly:

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Brandywine1974, welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Brandywine, it's nice to have you join us...welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Brandywine - Welcome to the craziest forum around. Have fun and start posting


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings, don't forget to leave your sanity at the door, you'll only lose it in here.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome Aboard the SS Insane


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard the SS Insane. Hey, Krough took my saying! I will sue!


----------



## Brandywine1974 (May 25, 2006)

LMAO!!! Better get you a good lawyer Krough!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Brandywine1974. Glad you made it, and nice meeting you.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Been absent for awhile, lot's of catching up to do .. but welcome ​*


----------



## Brandywine1974 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks everybody! Very friendly crowd here. I am impressed.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Definitly .. thats one of the reason I was happy to finally be back. Very good crowd here ​*


----------

